# Need to get a .ie website set up



## hurling mad (16 Sep 2008)

Hi, 

I have what I think is a good idea for a website and I'd like to set up a .ie how can I do this? Do I need to set up as a company/business? 
I have a full time job at the moment and do not intend to quit, hopefully I will be able to sell advertising on my site and make some money should I set up as a company/buisness?
All help appreciated as I haven't got a clue.

Thanks


----------



## Mercenary (16 Sep 2008)

as far as im aware IE ending is sold if you provide evidence that you are resident in ROI , so if you can prove that you live here there wont be a problem with that.
If you would contact irish hosting companys they would give you full details.
How ever IE domain is extremely expensive if you would compare it with lets say EU or COM...


----------



## jomag45 (16 Sep 2008)

The requirements for registering a .ie domain have been relaxed recently. All you need to do is show that you intend to run a reputable site by demonstrating that you have already put some work into either site design, business plan, logo design, etc. It's fairly easy to register a site now, provided you don't infringe on another individual or groups name. Your intended web host should be able to assist here.


----------



## jhegarty (16 Sep 2008)

just setup a registered business name www.cro.ie and you can resisted the .ie


----------



## c00lcarl (17 Sep 2008)

.ie domains are more stringently administered than most other types of domain, registering a business name is one way of acquiring a .ie domain but there are a number of other options open to you, please see the following link to a page on our website which describes each of the categories under which you may apply for a .ie domain name.

.ie domain registration terms

Regards


----------



## bond-007 (18 Sep 2008)

> .ie domains are more stringently administered than most other types of domain,


That makes me laugh every time someone says that.
The IEDR don't give a hoot who registers what name so long as a RBN cert is obtained for €20 from the CRO. And if you have your domain taken by a bad faith registration by a squatter that obtained a RBN cert, the IEDR will refer you to WIPO and you have to pay to reclaim your domain name. The squatter will of course sell you back your domain for $1400, $100 less than the WIPO fees.


----------



## blacknight (19 Sep 2008)

bond-007 said:


> That makes me laugh every time someone says that.
> The IEDR don't give a hoot who registers what name so long as a RBN cert is obtained for €20 from the CRO. And if you have your domain taken by a bad faith registration by a squatter that obtained a RBN cert, the IEDR will refer you to WIPO and you have to pay to reclaim your domain name. The squatter will of course sell you back your domain for $1400, $100 less than the WIPO fees.



The IEDR's like any other registry is not there to protect your IP.


----------



## Calebs Dad (19 Sep 2008)

try www.shock.ie they did all of my stuff. Tell them Craig for www.hr-sos.ie suggested that you gave them a call.

Craig


----------

